# Have you guys tried a Rollabucket yet?



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you guys checked these out yet?

I have been using paint trays for many years to paint out of on most jobs. I didn't mind sliding them around on new construction subfloor or hardwood with floor protection down, or drop clothes, etc. 
Of course I've used five gallon buckets, 18" roller trays, and the wooster 18" buckets as well. 
Each one has it's pros and cons, but trays was what I could rely on. I can keep a couple stacks in the garage or van, never have to wash them out like a 5 gallon bucket, and don't need a grid.
But there was this guy Vylum, Hi, that kept giving me a hard time for sliding trays around the jobsite. I always wondered what his solution was for this. 

Futtyos showed us his custom rolling trays, bunjee corded to a dolly, which was cool.

I had seen this Rollabucket in SW a couple years ago (but the wheels aren't installed in store) and didn't think much about it, other than it would be nice to roll out of. 
But last year I start seeing them online and in use, and it started making me want to get one.
I started a new job in November and made sure to get a couple before the job started. On sale at SW for $20, Killer deal. I've enjoyed using them since then. They nest together for storage or to roll on and off the job. I've used them to roll supplies onto the job too.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope but i started carrying these wooster 14" bucket/tray + hard liner along with a good line up of 14" covers. All the guys here love them.
http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/buckets-grids/sherlock-bucket-tray/


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, I LOL'd at that one! I was just thinking to myself, "Why does every system have to be FAST?" 20 MPH is waaaaayyyyy fast.

I guess I'm still rooted in the old school ways and still use my trusty trays and tray liners.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Okay, I LOL'd at that one! I was just thinking to myself, "Why does every system have to be FAST?" 20 MPH is waaaaayyyyy fast.
> 
> I guess I'm still rooted in the old school ways and still use my trusty trays and tray liners.


-- Thanks for watching and noticing that it is a light hearted, comical video. --

Of course I love the buckets but I made this one to be funny, and have fun.. I was getting geared up to go on a ride and figured I better get some footage real quick.

Also Gymschu they make a 9" tray on wheels, with liners (Rollatray), and an 18" rolling tray with liners (RollaMax), which I also want to buy still.

The bucket rolls on carpet, drops cloths on carpet, goes over cords, and door thresholds, it has a handle that swings up and a wheel brake.
The rollabucket doesn't have a liner that I know of so I used a 13 gal stretch flex kitchen bag to line it, and they held up strong. I switched colors several times and the buckets are clean inside.

Btw I'm not getting paid a cent, or compensated or asked to do any video or promoting... I just dig these tools.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I foresee some poor soul thinking these are un-tippable and doing the impossible on someones carpet. Even though it is a PITA to order I really love those 14" woosters, liners are pretty pricey though at $3 each


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I foresee some poor soul thinking these are un-tippable and doing the impossible on someones carpet. Even though it is a PITA to order I really love those 14" woosters, liners are pretty pricey though at $3 each


They actually roll with ease, and are very stable. I drove it up and down the my street with huge cracks and uneveness a bunch of times, and over the manhole covers on the street a couple times and it didn't tip.

The wheels are spread out to the corners, and these bottom heavy when you put paint in it. There would only be up to 2 gallons in it at max.

Btw the wheels can be removed if you didn't want it to move, like in stairwells.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Why would anyone buy a paint liner?
Here is a suggestion. Just try this one. After all I did not think of it. I was shown by another painter at one time. Cut out a piece of plastic and line the bucket with it. Put a little tape here and there to stabilize it. It gets even better. When your done you can scoop up the plastic poke a hole in it and drain the paint out, get it all by running your hand down it. I’ll go even one further. You can use that same plastic to wrap your roller cover in for the night if necessary. This tip was passed on to you free of charge by Brian339!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> Why would anyone buy a paint liner?
> Here is a suggestion. Just try this one. After all I did not think of it. I was shown by another painter at one time. Cut out a piece of plastic and line the bucket with it. Put a little tape here and there to stabilize it. It gets even better. When your done you can scoop up the plastic poke a hole in it and drain the paint out, get it all by running your hand down it. I’ll go even one further. You can use that same plastic to wrap your roller cover in for the night if necessary. This tip was passed on to you free of charge by Brian339!


Believe it or not but some guys like a hard liner in their bucket/tray.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always used liners. When you're not rolling, take an extra one flip it upside down and use it as a lid over your tray to keep things from drying out. Only pain is during the winter, they become just one more thing you have to bring inside at the end of the day to dry out and not freeze.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Brian339 said:


> Why would anyone buy a paint liner?
> Here is a suggestion. Just try this one. After all I did not think of it. I was shown by another painter at one time. Cut out a piece of plastic and line the bucket with it. Put a little tape here and there to stabilize it. It gets even better. When your done you can scoop up the plastic poke a hole in it and drain the paint out, get it all by running your hand down it. I’ll go even one further. You can use that same plastic to wrap your roller cover in for the night if necessary. This tip was passed on to you free of charge by Brian339!


I usually put .31 mil plastic in my cut buckets or 18" trays when I need to. It's pretty commonly known info. I lined the rollabucket with that about 6 times and it worked but it got a hole in it 5 of 6 times even though I was being careful.
So I switched to the tougher kitchen bag and it fits snug around the top without any tape needed. Also it takes about 20-30 seconds to set up. I haven't been using the rollabucket a ton lately, heck I've hardly been working the last month. I may look for a smaller bag in the future.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Why not just stick a five in a mopbucket and roll it around? Then you dont need to worry about clean up.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

I use a roller bucket now (without wheels-blue ones at SW) in place of trays and liners. I never line with plastic. I have several that I rotate. Once the paint dries it peels out easily in one piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

